# What type of airbrush?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Mornin all and a salute to all vets here and gone.Im looking to airbrush bodies and tried testors with propelant can type. after 2 or 3 experiment tries it soon was leaking propelant .I am new to this and want to make the right choice.What do you use ?Ive seen some on dabay for 35.00 with compressor any input is appreciated .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an Aztec that I love but rarely use You could try buying one from Micro Mark. The compressor can be costly so I came up with some alternatives. I have an old alumium mag wheel that I purchased and put a spare on it. I went to the auto supply store and bout some airgun fittings so that I can use the air to power the air brush. Bigest advantage to this is QUIET ! Also It doesn't have to be filled often . When My parents moved , Dad gave me a mini tire compressor for filling up and topping off tires so I now use that to fill the thing with.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssh oh boy!*



joegri said:


> Mornin all and a salute to all vets here and gone.Im looking to airbrush bodies and tried testors with propelant can type. after 2 or 3 experiment tries it soon was leaking propelant .I am new to this and want to make the right choice.What do you use ?Ive seen some on dabay for 35.00 with compressor any input is appreciated .


joegri,

Sounds like you are getting ready to paint up some slot cars and an Airbrush will give you lots of control sprays...way to go already!










You get what you pay for...I have the same Badger Model 80-1 Compressor that I bought back in the 70's as a 12 year old. Sure it's loud but, is oiless and works every time. Look to the left in pic below for Compressor and see how I rased it off the table to give some extra table space free?

I also recomend a long Air line for hassle free movement around the painting area.










The tire idea sounds great for the budget but, would be careful of Moisture in your air lines and would invest in a Sponge type filter! One shot of water and you got trouble in paint land. 

I love my Iwana Airbrush and had Pasche for ever and ever...now I am hooked on the gravity feed open bowl. I can mix my paint needed right in the bowl and shake with the cap and go. 

What ever you use just make sure you have lots of Phssssssssssssssssh Fun! :woohoo:

Bob...crazed painter...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow Bob and Scott. thanx for the feedback.great ideas both,looked this am on ebay iwana and pasche brushes a man could get lost. Ill keep watchin this thread cuz you guys here on ht are the best!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I painted _for years_ with a simple Badger 200 (single action, bottom feed) and got decent results. Won more than my share of concourse plaques but it was showing its age and I was ready for a dual action.

This past March I bought a Paasche Millennium from Bear Air for $54.95. (Here's the link: Bear Air Millennium Set I even caught it as part of a special and picked up some free paint.  The Bear Air folks have a good reputation and are easy to work with and shipped it very quickly. I think you'll really like a dual action brush. I personally prefer the bottom feed because I often hold the Lexan bodies to a light to make sure I have just enough paint on them. Nothing worse than spilling paint out of the gravity cup down your arm. 

As for a compressor .... right now I'm using a cheapie that I picked up from Harbor Freight (Here's the link: Harbor Freight Compressor ) Like most things at Harbor Freight, it seems to be a short-term solution to a long-term problem but I've had it a little over a year without any problems. Down the road I'm going to treat myself to a high-quality compressor.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

bobhch said:


> "...... I also recomend a long Air line for hassle free movement around the painting area. ........"


Excellent advice.

BTW .... I am definitely jealous of how well organized you have your work area. Makes my old copier paper box look pretty shabby.

Rollin


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It was a mess not long ago...*



Wizard Of Iz said:


> Excellent advice.
> 
> BTW .... I am definitely jealous of how well organized you have your work area. Makes my old copier paper box look pretty shabby.
> 
> Rollin


Wizard of Iz,

You should have seen it a couple of months ago before I made the new Paint shelf (on right side of table) at my work. Paint bottles all over my work area and was a mess. 

My sickness for the need to have all my paint at a hands reach was solved when I found some free time at work and made this thing up.


Yep I agree 100% on the use what you got theory. My old single action Pasche worked well for most of my life but, have to say my double action is a nice change of control and gives me more painting possibilities without jumping through hoops all the time.

I spray Acetone through my airbrush after each color sprayed but, sometimes the spray button just gets sticky and that is a bad thing. My solution is to put a little Goo Gone on it and that frees it right up!! Works for me...

Bob...love to see every ones Kewl paint jobs here on HT...zilla


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

BTW ...i prefer water based acrylic than enamel colours.
They dry quicker (!!!) and smell better. For glossy cars i loooove 
to use Gunze.
IMO Testors colours are very good if you want to get
flat coating. Military camouflage for example.

Before i forget, with my gun i'm painting in the kitchen so the last two things
i've bought was an exhaust unit and a good filter mask. 
I really can recommend to invest in clean air! After a hardcore spraying
session your lung might look like your cars...


Greetz, Ebi


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

All the input is soakin in thanx again boys. plucked a paasche traveler single action new in box never used for 13.00 with some goodies.im thinkin this model would be a good one to start with. now i just have to learn how to use the thing! wifey said there are some starter sites out there so i guess ill be studying this week.this hobby\obsession is owning me buying cars parts built agood size track now painting em will post pics soon almost done just screwed it down last week.I guess next is what type of paints? man its never gonna end.Oh well sure am having fun.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joegri said:


> this hobby\obsession is owning me buying cars parts built agood size track now painting em will post pics soon almost done just screwed it down last week.I guess next is what type of paints? man its never gonna end.Oh well sure am having fun.


That's exactly how it happens. Once you master paint and customizing, next you'll be casting! :devil: rr


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

What's the recommendation on a compressor for these airbrushes?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Google "Hobby Air Compressor" and compare!!!*



jstudrawa said:


> What's the recommendation on a compressor for these airbrushes?


jstudrawa,

I did a search on Google for "Hobby Air Compressors" and found this one. You can search the net for a better price or different make.

This looks like a good one but, there are many Hobby style compressors available so look around first http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=84127

Have had my Badger Compressor since I was twelve and it is kinda loud now...still works great so, will keep it till it quites or I win the lottery. 

Bob...Phsssssssssssssssh...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check out this link....*

Click around here for some neat information. I don't have a regulator but, now I am thinking...Hmmmmmmmmmm (thinking me is broke...oh dang!)

http://www.paascheairbrush.com/main.html?gclid=CLOo_abM5pMCFRqiQQodAxIBWA

Some day I would like to get a new Compressor that is quiet...some day!

Saved a Comercial portable Compressor from the trashcan the other day at work. The compression is supposed to be higher but, rings are shot. So it has a tank and just needs a regulator (they kept that). Keeping this for my backup just incase...gave a compressor to my Wifes Cousins kids for spraying Remote Control Lexan Bodies a couple of years ago.

You can check the bay, online etc...maybe someone here has a used compressor they would let go...doesn't hurt to post up in Swap and Trade section here on Hobby Talk!

Paasche or Badger are good compressors and there are others also...just need to check around. :wave: Good luck and enjoy painting man!!! Phsssssssssssssssh :woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check this one out...would be a good one to have!*

Hey this still may be available...check it out!

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/art/710497657.html

Bob...zilla


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

My 2 cents on airbrushes.

I have owned a Binks single action and a Pasche bottom feed dual action in the past and I thought both were just fine. My company recently bought what they thought was a good airbrush from Grainger tools and it was garbage. they paid 140.00+ for it too. A few years ago I tried an Iawata dual action and it is by far the best brush I've ever used! I bought one of the lower end "Revolutions" and fell in love with it. Very balanced, easy trigger action, easy to clean and I don't ever have to change needles. I do have to oil the trigger and needle periodically and I use Iawata lube. I would reccomend using lube designed just for airbrushes myself. I use a large compressor now but I have used space-saver spares in the past with no problems. One other suggestion is to buy a true pressure regulator and not just an air valve. If you use just a plain valve to regulate your airflow when you press your trigger down you will recieve the full pressure for a second{in my case my compressor is set to 120 lbs} then it will slow to whatever you set it at. A true regulator will only flow the air at what you set it at. Good luck and have fun! 
Rob


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Hey this still may be available...check it out!
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/art/710497657.html
> 
> Bob...zilla


Wow, Zilla! Thanks for all the legwork and info!

I emailed the craigslist guy and we'll see. I'll keep poking around, but now I have a much better idea of what to look for, thanks to everyone who posted.


----------

